# Brauche Hilfe bei OBS für Streaming



## Dojon (1. Juni 2017)

*Brauche Hilfe bei OBS für Streaming*

Hey liebe Leute!

Ich hoffe hier nimmt sich jemand meiner Sache an und hilft mir ein bisschen, ich wäre wirklich unendlich dankbar  
Folgendes, ich streame jetzt erst seit knapp 3 Wochen mit OBS auf Twitch und es macht mir wirklich super mega spaß!
Ich habe mich natürlich versucht mich viel schlau zu lesen, wie ich die richtigen Einstellungen bei OBS vornehme, damit die Qualität der Streams so gut ist, wie es eben geht. 

Leider sehen meine Streams überhaupt nicht gut aus. =( Ich weiß natürlich um den Umstand, dass man für Spitzenqualität Partner sein muss, bomben Hardware haben muss und beides möglichst in Kombo =D 
Dennoch sehe ich hier und da gleich "kleine" Streamer, die mit ähnlicher Hardware bessere Optik auf Twitch geworfen bekommen als ich.  

Mein Bild ist schon etwas sehr verpixelt und vorallem meine Facecam ist fast durchgehen stark verzögert und verlangsamt (Und im allgemeinen nicht so schön wie bei manch anderen mit selber Cam -.-) <- und nein das liegt nicht an meinem Gesicht ê.ê...hoffe ich =D
(Facecam hängt bspw. 2-3 Sekunden hinterher und ist dabei sogar leicht verlangsamt) 

Ich schreibe euch mal mein Pc-Setup hier auf und meine Einstellungen bei OBS. Vielleicht erkennt der ein oder andere hier irgendwo ja Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten, oder sogar unpraktische Einstellungen, die man ausmerzen kann  

PC-Setup:

GPU - msi GTX 970 4GB
CPU - AM3+ (FX-Serie) - AMD FX-8320 8x 3.5 GHz (übertaktet auf 4.1 GHz) 
RAM - 16384MB DDR3 Dual Channel 1333MHz (2x 8GB)
Mainboard - Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (Chipsatz:AMD 970/SB950/ATX)
(Webcam Logitech Webcam C930e) 

OBS Einstellungen:

Einstellungen -> Ausgabe

Codierer = x264
Häkchen bei "Erzwinge Streamindienst-Codierereinstellungen"
Ausgabe umskalieren ohne Häkchen bei 1920x1080 
Qualitäts Regulierungsmethode = CBR
Bitrate = 2500 (könnte auch ohne Probleme auf 3500 hoch wenns irgendwas bringt) 
Verwende benutzerdefinierte Puffergröße kein Häkchen
Keyframeintervall (Sekunden, 0=auto) = 0
Prozessorauslastung-Voreinstellung = veryfast 
Der Rest hier ist Leer 

Einstellungen -> Video 

Basis (Leinwand) Auflösung = 1920x1080
Ausgabe (skaliert) Auflösung = 1280x720
Skalierungs-Filter  = Bicubic (geschärfte Skalierung, 16 Stichproben)
Übliche FBS Werte = 30 

Einstellungen -> Erweitert

(Keine Ahnüng ob das hier wichtig ist =D) 

Prozessorpriorität = Hoch 
Renderer = Direct3D 11


Findet sich da jemand, der bisschen Ahnung hat und sich erbarmt mir bisschen zu helfen? Danke an der Stelle wirklich riesig, wenn du bis hier gelesen hast!!!

Wünsche noch ein netten Abend und freue mich von dem ein oder anderen hier vielleicht auch zu lesen 


Liebe Grüüüße 

Dojon


----------



## Kotor (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei OBS für Streaming*

Hi,

mit der Bitrate hinauf 
und
Prozessorauslastung-Voreinstellung runter (in die Mitte)

Leider musst du selbst ein bisschen austesten. 
Alle anderen Settings/Hardware schauen recht gut aus.

Wie hoch ist deine Upload-Geschwindigkeit ? 

kotor


----------



## lunaticx (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei OBS für Streaming*

Moin,

jopp die Bitrate muss rauf.

Anbei noch zwei Guides vom offiziellen OBS-Forum:

All Versions - Upload/Bitrate/Preset: A visual comparison for streamers | Open Broadcaster Software
Free - Stream bitrate calculator [Google Docs] | Open Broadcaster Software

Wie im Calculator beschrieben ... für 720p/30 brauchste bisschen was über 3500 kbit/s

Falls die Webcam nicht synchron mit dem Ton ist, musst du deinem Mikrofon eine Verzögerung mitgeben.
Kannst du in den Einstellungen aber setzen ... glaub Offset oder sowas ... 

Streamst du mit Classic oder Studio ?


----------



## Stueppi (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei OBS für Streaming*

So würde ich es machen:

Codierer = x264
Häkchen bei "Erzwinge Streamindienst-Codierereinstellungen"
Ausgabe umskalieren  1280x720 (weniger CPU Last, aber trotzdem gute Qualität)
Qualitäts Regulierungsmethode = CBR
Bitrate = geht als Nichtpartner mittlerweile bis 6 Mbit/s, entsprechend an deinen Upload angepasst, 4,5 mbit/s -Audio Bitrate ist schon sehr gut
Verwende benutzerdefinierte Puffergröße kein Häkchen
Keyframeintervall (Sekunden, 0=auto) = 2 (schreibt Twitch vor)
Prozessorauslastung-Voreinstellung = veryfast 

FPS musst du gucken ob deine CPU die 60 fps mitmacht, ansonsten halt 30, stört eh niemanden.


btw. du hast bei "Basis Leinwand" die Auflösung auf 1080p, skalierst sie bei "Ausgabe Auflösung" auf 720p um und in den Encodereinstellungen skalierst du wieder auf 1080p -> macht keinen Sinn.

Edit: Bei Twitch ist es nicht wie bei Youtube das mehr Bitrate frei gibt je höher die Auflösung ist, das heist wenn du 1080p streamst, muss von dir aus mehr Bitrate kommen, sonst verpixelt das Bild.


Erweitert: Farbformat auf NV12
YUV Farbmatrix auf 709 und Farbbereich auf Begrenzt


Das Webcam Problem kommt wahrscheinlich durch zu wenig Licht. Einfach mal manuell die Empfindlichkeit runter stellen, dann sollte die Cam wieder mehr FPS haben und weniger Nachziehen. Außerdem kannst du die Pufferung in der OBS Webcam Einstellung deaktivieren.


----------



## Dojon (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei OBS für Streaming*

Hey Leute, zu aller erste danke für eure Mühen!  
Find ich echt cool, dass sich paar nette Leute gefunden haben hier

@Kotor 

Meine Uploadgeschwindigkeit beträgt aktuell (eben getestet) 7,85 Mbps!

@lunaticx

Das mit der Tonverzögerung einstellen ist mir neu und habe ich noch garnichts von gewusst, das schaue ich mir eventuell mal an, danke sehr! Ich benutze akutell OBS Studio


 @Stueppi 

Oh ist das wirklich so das man als nicht-Partner schon auf 6Mbits hoch kann? Ich habe in manchen Foren gelesen, dass man dann teilweise von Twitch auf die Finger gehauen bekommt wenn man als nicht-Partner über 3,5mbits geht und die den Stream dann kappen =o 

Die Aufösung habe ich jetzt beim Encodierer auf 720p gestellt, hatte ich so garnicht gemerkt, dankeschön! 

Ich habe jetzt mal die Bitrate auf 4500 gestellt und lasse gleich mal ein Teststream über Twitch Inspector laufen, aber irgendwie ist die Seite down gerade =/ 

Ich glaube ich müsste jetzt nur noch an einer Stelle die perfekte Einstellung finden nämlich bei der Prozessorauslastung. Da bin ich jetzt mal testweise auf "fast" gegangen. Ist ein signifikanter unterschied der Quailität zu sehen von "veryfast" zu "fast" ? Und vorallem: sehe ich gleich im Twitch Inspector ob der Stream so laufen würde Lag-Frei oder zeigt der mir hier nur lediglich an wie stabil die Verbindung ist und ob es gut anzugucken ist müsste ich mit Zuschauern bei einem richtigen Stream mal austesten? 


Liebe Grüße 

Dojon


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei OBS für Streaming*



Dojon schrieb:


> Oh ist das wirklich so das man als nicht-Partner schon auf 6Mbits hoch kann? Ich habe in manchen Foren gelesen, dass man dann teilweise von Twitch auf die Finger gehauen bekommt wenn man als nicht-Partner über 3,5mbits geht und die den Stream dann kappen =o



Das sind veraltete Angaben/Beiträge. Twitch hats für alle auf bis zu 6 Mbit/s hochgesetzt. 


> Video Requirements
> Encoding Profile: Main (preferred) or Baseline
> Mode: Strict CBR
> Keyframe Interval: 2 seconds
> ...




Und man hat ab durchschnittlich 4 oder 5 Zuschauern die Skalierungsoptionen(480p, 360p, etc.) im Stream.

Btw. warum hast du nicht mal versucht mit der GPU zu streamen?


----------



## Britania (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei OBS für Streaming*

Hier er hat das ganz gut erklärt außerdem  rate ich dir OBS Studio zu nutzen viel angenehmer in der Bedienung was die Einstellungen angeht.

Mit OBS Studio Gratis in perfekter Quali Aufnehmen (NVENC) & Streamen (x264) Guide German - YouTube


----------

